# Dudas entre la version 1.2 y 1.4

## KrS

Hola a todos, me acabo de bajar el iso de gentoo, pero despues de quemarlo, he visto estos foros y he comprobado que la version que me he bajado es la 1.2 y ya está disponible la 1.4.

He mirado un poquito de info (en inglés) y por lo que he entendido, en un principio lo único que cambia de una a otra versión es que tiene incluidos más modulos para más hardware, ¿lo he entendido bien?, si es por eso paso de bajarme la 1.4 y tiro con la 1.2. ¿Acaso me recomendais que baje la 1.4? 

Gracias

----------

## Hefistion

prueba a instalar la 1.2 si t reconoce todo y t mola puedes actualizar a la 1.4 con

```

emerge -u world

```

----------

## GaTeT

la mayor diferencia de gentoo1.2 a gentoo1.4rc2 es el compilador por defecto, ke en la primera es gcc2.95.3 y en la segunda gcc3.2.1 realmente no afecta mucho a lo ke puedes ver del sistema, pero la 1.4 es el proyecto actual y el ke te dara menos problemas.

respecto a lo de emerge -u world ...

eso no actualiza de una a la otra... solo hace ke actualizar los paketes ke tengas en el fichero /var/cache/edb/world nada mas. en esto se excluye el compilador y algunas cosas mas.

Si no recuerdo mal hay una serie de scripts en la web de gentoo ke permiten pasar de la 1.2 a la 1.4 sin problemas.

saludos!!

----------

## Hefistion

haber si me sacas de dudas

si yo hago un emerge -u system y un emerge -u world no actulizaria mi sistema?

se supone q estos dos comandos t actualizan todos los paketes q tengas instalados con las nuevas versiones, es decir, me actulizaria todo mi sistema 

o estoy ekivocado?

----------

## GaTeT

no estas ekivocado del todo, si ke hacen eso. pero con la excepcion de ciertos paketes ke solo se actualizan si lo "pides" de forma explicita. como es el caso de gcc y creo ke alguna cosa mas como glibc...

----------

## Hefistion

ok, gracias, por la aclaracion

----------

## KrS

Gracias a ambos, y hasta la próxima pregunta... que fijo que es unos poco días, en cuanto me ponga a ello y abandone mi no tan viejo RedHat javascript:emoticon(%27%3Alol%3A%27)

----------

## beta_test

Adivina quien soy??

 :Smile: 

----------

## KrS

¡¡Epa!!   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## jBilbo

 *GaTeT wrote:*   

> no estas ekivocado del todo, si ke hacen eso. pero con la excepcion de ciertos paketes ke solo se actualizan si lo "pides" de forma explicita. como es el caso de gcc y creo ke alguna cosa mas como glibc...

 

Me parece que no es del todo cierto... antes sí era así pero ahora, desde que esta disponible el gcc-config, me parece que el gcc se actualiza como otro paquete cualquiera, es decir, con un: 

```
emerge -u world
```

 lo actualizarias. Por lo menos yo la ultima actualización de gcc la hice con un: 

```
 emerge -u --deep world 
```

 y me actualizó bien. 

Ahora pueden convivir más de un gcc por lo que haciendo un "-u --deep world" actualizarías todo el sistema sin necesidad de scripts. (Por cierto, creo que en el "world" está incluido el "system", por lo que actualizarías todo sin necesidad de llamar a system explicitamente).

¿O no?   :Smile:   (almenos eso creo xD)

----------

## GaTeT

uhmm yo me referia mas bien a una actualizacion de la rama 2 a la 3 de gcc. nose si habiendo instalado gentoo desde la 1.2 te pasara a la 1.4 sin hacer nada especial, pero apostaria ke si.

De todas maneras creo ke esta duda podria resolvernosla mejor BaSS ke para algo es "developer" xD

a ver si nos sacas de dudas!!!!

saludos!

----------

## jBilbo

Creo que en la 1.2 el gcc esta como Protected, así que cuando haces un update te instalaría el 3.2x y tendrias las 2 versiones (como default la 2, tendrias q cambiarla con el gcc-config)... Por cierto hoy en mi update deep world diario me he actualizado a la 3.2.2  :Razz: 

Todas formas creo que ahora Gentoo trata a todos los paquetes, incluyendo glibc y gcc como paquetes normales así que haciendo un:

```
emerge -u --deep world
```

actualizarias _todo_ el sistema, sin excepciones. (por cierto, yo en su dia pasé de 1.2 a 1.4 con esos scripts) 

Y sinó, como dices, que nos saque de dudas BaSS  :Very Happy: 

 *GaTeT wrote:*   

> uhmm yo me referia mas bien a una actualizacion de la rama 2 a la 3 de gcc. nose si habiendo instalado gentoo desde la 1.2 te pasara a la 1.4 sin hacer nada especial, pero apostaria ke si.
> 
> De todas maneras creo ke esta duda podria resolvernosla mejor BaSS ke para algo es "developer" xD
> 
> a ver si nos sacas de dudas!!!!
> ...

 

----------

